# Peru Primera Liga 03-04 Dec



## A_Skywalker (Dec 1, 2008)

Cienciano v Alianza Lima
 03/12/2008 18:15 GMT
  1.75 3.30 4.20 statsAll Bets (13) 
Coronel Bolognesi v Atletico Minero Matucana
 03/12/2008 18:30 GMT
  2.25 3.20 2.80 statsAll Bets (13) 
Jose Galvez v Sport Ancash
 03/12/2008 20:15 GMT
  2.00 3.25 3.30 statsAll Bets (13) 
Sporting Cristal v Alianza Atletico
 03/12/2008 20:30 GMT
  1.571 3.50 5.20 statsAll Bets (13) 
Universitario Peru v Universidad Cesar Vallejo
 04/12/2008 01:00 GMT
  1.65 3.40 4.75 statsAll Bets (13) 
Deportivo San Martin v FBC Melgar
 04/12/2008 20:00 GMT
  1.35 4.20 7.50 statsAll Bets (13


----------

